# The Convenient Thread Alignment Thread



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Totally stolen from gmg, which I just had to start here because of what I say today I thought was funny!

The idea is that when you see two threads that you see aligned (one is right above the other on either the room or unread posts), you can juxtapose them for a laugh.










:lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Funny but requires some technical skill. I don't know how to do these screen snapshots (old generation guy here)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Funny but requires some technical skill. I don't know how to do these screen snapshots (old generation guy here)


If your computer is anything like mine, there should be a print screen ([prtsc]) key at the top right of the keyboard. Hit that while holding down some other key (probably alt or fn). Then if you have MSpaint, paste the image (ctrl + v) into it, crop and save.

can't help ya with mac or other weird moon computers


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have Windows 7, from your Start box open "All programs" and then "Accessories". You see a programme called "Snipping tool". Open that, position your cursor at one corner of the part of the screen you want to cut out, choose the area you want to cut out. A pop up box appears with that section. Save it and upload it to the forum in the normal way.

I can't live now without my snipping tool. Wonderful also for use in Powerpoint presentations, emails (eg if you want to send a maps) etc.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Natalie, my favorite technology consultant!:kiss:


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I did not actually know abut the snipping tool (I use print screen and paint)! That would have helped me on a few powerpoints. Cool beans.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

haydnfan said:


> I did not actually know abut the snipping tool (I use print screen and paint)! That would have helped me on a few powerpoints. Cool beans.


You can't just drop cool beans as casually as that.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I did it, following Natalie's advice with the Windows 7 Snipping Tool but the pictures are very small. How do we make them bigger? By clicking on them you will be able to read them, but I'd like to know how to post them already with a decent size. Natalie?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The images are small if you add them to a post as an attachment, but if you upload them to a service such as imageshack.us and put them in your post as an image link, they will be appear like this one of mine!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA I used to be _funny!_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Met Rheingold on PBS - Much Better Than The

the classical music project VI

{But imho, as compared to the compiling of lists as done here, anything else would be "Much Better Than...."}


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

These are all very funny
.......


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

.

Drat. You need to click on this to see it.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

:devil: Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

These things are remarkably common on message boards...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And of course, inevitably...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And inevitably, I have to meet the 25 characters requirement. Imagine John Cage's composition software required him to put at least 25 notes in a composition...


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Had to ressurect this after seeing this alignment on my new posts page:









Just click to enlarge.


----------

